# Is My Wormer Safe?



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello!
I have some IverEase On-Feed dewormer and I was wondering if it is safe to give to my goats. I've got a one year old and a two year old, both are does, Nubian and pregnant. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never even heard of that one. What is in it?


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

It's for horses, I forgot to mention. It just a brand of Ivermectin. It also says Anthelmintic and Boticide if that means anything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ivomec is safe for pregnant goats but Ivomec Plus is not. I'm not sure if there is any of the "Plus" in your horse wormer. But it would probably be safe for the other goats.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there a certain ingredient in the Ivomec Plus I could look for? The packaging doesn't say play on it anywhere, but maybe the ingredient list would be of help. Thank you for the replies by the way! Having much better luck on this forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ivermectrin 1% and Clorsulon 10% is what is in the Plus. So I'm assuming that the clorsulon is the plus part.

No problem on the replies. There is usually someone on here who can answer questions or at least start pointing you in the right direction.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

My IverEase has 0.6% Ivermectin and I don't see anything on Clorsulon anywhere, although there isn't an ingredient list. I know it say to use only in horses, but I've heard a lot of people use Ivermectin as an off-label for goats. I've also heard that you x3 the weight of the goat as far as dosing goes. 

I really appreciate your help! I tried another forum but only ran into rude people and lots of drama.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

See...I told ya they were the best goat peeps on the net 

I have to say, once again, I love all you people for the things you have done for me and others like me....that would be used to be clueless about goats:hugs:

Big hug to all


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

It really is refreshing to have helpful caring people that want you to enjoy your goats as much as they enjoy theirs :lovey:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We like to keep it friendly and keep it fun on here.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

That is a great way to be about a forum! 

I'm going to guess that the IverEase is okay for my pregnant does since it is okay for any age of horse and pregnant mares. What do you guys think?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, your Iverease is simply Ivermectin and is about the safest of any wormer is for pregnant does. I prefer not to use anything the first 50 days of pregnancy if I can help it. Sometimes though, there is just no way around it.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got word from another goat person to to use it within the first 100 days. They recommended Cydectin, Ivomectin or Eprinectin instead of Ivermectin. What would be the difference?


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

*to NOT use it within the first 100 days. (Sorry about that)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cydectin is a moxidectin product also considered safe for pregnancy but not nearly as well tested yet. Ivomectin is a brand name of Ivermectin. Eprimectin is an Ivermectin pour on for cattle. So, they recommended the same drug you have twice or one that is newer and not as much is known about it.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Okay, so the IverEase (ivermectin) would be my best bet? And use it after the first 50 days of pregnancy?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I would use any plain Ivermectin product with confidence after the first 50 days of pregnancy.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you so much! I appreciate your help!


----------

